# Facebook now requires phone and ID verification?



## GaleDribble (Dec 20, 2014)

A couple years ago I had a Facebook account but closed it as it was mostly unused and unwanted, but recently wanted to comment on some articles that I had a strong opinion about but the comments were Facebook only. Saddened, I decided to create a new account using an alias and a vpn. After setup, within an hour, the account was closed until I could provide verification/proof of identity...

Is there any way around this? I have no intention of using my real details simply for the fact that I don't want my name plastered on news sites that I (want to) comment on.


----------



## switsys (Dec 20, 2014)

Couldn't you 'revive' your old account in any way?


----------



## GaleDribble (Dec 20, 2014)

switsys said:


> Couldn't you 'revive' your old account in any way?


I could but my interest isn't using facebook itself it's just that I want to be able to comment on some local sites that only have facebook intergrated comments. But since everything is localized I don't really want to use my old, real Facebook account and instead would rather just join the conversation with an alias since that means it is less likely someone at work would complain to me.


----------



## Nyr (Dec 20, 2014)

Use a clean IP plus a "real" name and you'll be fine, I do it from time to time.


----------



## switsys (Dec 20, 2014)

GaleDribble said:


> I could but my interest isn't using facebook itself it's just that I want to be able to comment on some local sites that only have facebook intergrated comments. But since everything is localized I don't really want to use my old, real Facebook account and instead would rather just join the conversation with an alias since that means it is less likely someone at work would complain to me.


I thought your old account also was under a pseudonym, and that it might be easier looping through if you were to pick that up again.

 

I don't have a clue on facebook rules for new accounts, and I couldn't care less.

 

I wouldn't think that any substantial conversations took their place there anyway.


----------



## ModyDev (Dec 20, 2014)

Yea , Facebook has this feature for identity protection.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Dec 20, 2014)

Venexcloud said:


> Yea , Facebook has this feature for identity protection harvesting.


Fixed that for you.


----------



## ModyDev (Dec 20, 2014)

Aldryic C said:


> Fixed that for you.


ah , Thanks.

If you have friends on fb you can restore your fb account if you could identify some of your friends pictures.

Best Regards.


----------

